# Rat Tubes



## Storm Shadow (Feb 9, 2012)

Was in BigW the other day, and i found these on clearance, ive never seen them before for rats,

Fer-Rat tubes, i could only get 3 blue curves, 2 three way sections, and one three way elbow, and a few doors and some spare part kits, thats all i could make.

they look pretty cool, lots of ventalation, and 100mm big, thats 10cm its huge for rats.

ive tried to look online for more, but i can not find any, they have 2001 on them so quight old,

The package has a website, http://www.petbrands.com/ but nothing on their,

a few old links on the web, give it a good write up, but alas, cant find any.

A fantastic new tunneling and workout system designed especially for rats and ferrets. Brightly coloured polypropelene curved tubes can be joined in a variety of shapes and angles, as each join can be turned through 180 degrees. The diameter of each tubes is a generous 100mm, and each interior has ridges for easy climbing and concealed air vents, safey positioned to avoid trapping a paw or a tail. The Fer-rat ultimate workout centre contain 39 shapes, giving endless labyrinthine fun!


anybody seen them before?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope. They look like they'll be a blast to clean if they get peed on, though!


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-animals-rats-tubes-c-23_106_151.html I saw some that looked similar here..... Hope this helps


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Neat! I bought a piece of FLEX-Drain flexible drainage pipe from my local hardware store for $6 and its so neat! It expands from 2 to 8 feet in length and is 4 inches in dia. and can be bent into all kinds of neat ways.
It also is said to work with PVC pipe so I could attach more if I really wanted to.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a bunch of PVC pipe and I have a hard time cleaning it when peed on though.


----------



## Storm Shadow (Feb 9, 2012)

i supose pvc pipes will be just as fun for the rats, but i want to see them 

ive looked around, looks like they were made in 2001 and are discontinued now and have been for some time, that equine place, sells only 1 3 way tube section.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> I use a bunch of PVC pipe and I have a hard time cleaning it when peed on though.


Toilet brush?


----------

